# Cattleack's - Barbeque



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Any personal experience of feedback from the locals on this place?

From the reviews and write-ups I've read it has become one of the top, if not the top, BBQ in Dallas. https://www.cattleackbbq.com

They are only open every Thursday and Friday, and the first Saturday of each month, 10:30 til 2 or when they run out of meat. I've heard the line forms early and it can take a while to get in. We decided to try it today, but thought we'd take our chances, we didn't want to go get in line at 10 AM. It was not meant to be today. We arrived at 11:15, 45 minutes after opening. About 5 minutes after we got in line they came out and told the back half of the line there was a good chance that there would be no brisket left for sure and likely sausage and ribs would be running low too. They noted with the holiday people were buying bigger to go quantities and it just wasn't going to go as far today.

This is a picture of the line at 11:15, again, they had only been one for 45 minutes. This place is in a very nondescript shopping location between Addison and Farmers Branch. They must have some good secrets !


----------



## MMMGP (Dec 20, 2018)

I made the mistake of clicking the photos link at the website. Now I’m at the Southwest Airlines website looking for cheap tickets!


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

MMMGP said:


> I made the mistake of clicking the photos link at the website. Now I'm at the Southwest Airlines website looking for cheap tickets!


I too am having breakfast regret. I'm only several thousand km away...I can make lunch time!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

We could have a big BarBQ meet up, come on down. Remember, they are only open Thursday and Friday, and the first Saturday of each month, but May has an exception, it will be the second Saturday of the month.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

That picture of the line reminds me of the one I was in three years ago waiting to reserve my Model 3, so it must be some good BBQ!


----------

